# Mr. & Mrs. Grey / By CT Horner



## CTHorner

*Removed by author.*

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## sideKahr

Very interesting. You have a great imagination.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## sideKahr

All right! Three more chapters. I'm saving this for my treat later tonight.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## Hemi45

CTHorner said:


> I'll give you Extra chapters next time if you can get at least 10 people who are reading this story to hit the like button on your post.
> 
> It's that simple like the post above and you get extra chapters next time. The more likes the more chapters you will get. But not to my post you must cast your likes on the post before this one on the bottom of the last page. If you like this post it won't count. Because I don't need the kudos, what I need is a realistic count of how many people are following this story. So if you want the story to unfold faster go back a page and click your mouse.
> 
> CT.


Mission Accomplished!!!


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## sideKahr

Wow, it's hard to believe that my neighbors would behave as ruthlessly as the characters in your story, but the history of the Soviet Union shows differently.

C.T. Horner: Thanks for the extra chapters. They are good, but I want more. I just purchased MegaMart, I'll read it tonight.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## sparkyprep

Thank you so very much for these posts. I am getting a lot of joy from reading it.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## AquaHull

CTHorner said:


> Thanks for the post, I was starting to think I was wasting my time posting on this site. It's nice to know my work is appreciated.
> 
> CT


I have been reading and purposely refrained from giving kudos since you said you didn't want that. You just wanted people to read. Well I did,and I enjoyed it and I'm wanting to know what happens with Emma,Philbie and the others.
It sounds like things have gone to heck and back but it gives us something to think about
Thanks


----------



## MrsInor

CTHorner said:


> Thanks for the post, I was starting to think I was wasting my time posting on this site. It's nice to know my work is appreciated.
> 
> CT


Very much appreciated! This is the first thread I look at each day.


----------



## Hemi45

I'm a fan and have purchased other works of yours for my Kindle but this story might just be my favorite!


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## graynomad

Just found this thread, thanks for posting the story, a nice change from the usual SHTF yarns that are all guns and bugging out. Mind you if it moves into guns and bugging out I'll be happy as well 

I look forward to further instalments.

______
Rob


----------



## sideKahr

I agree with the other readers here. I am reading every word. I also found MegaMart to be a nice little piece of writing, and wish it were longer.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner

Removed by author.


----------



## graynomad

Nice turn of events, thanks again and I look forward to the story's return.


----------



## AquaHull

Thanks and have a Happy Holiday Season


----------



## MrsInor

Thank you and I will also be looking forward to your return.


----------



## sideKahr

Have a great holiday. Anticipating the story resumption.


----------



## Hemi45

I love it and cannot wait for more! Thank you and God bless you and yours this holiday season!


----------

